# nissan 720 diesel pickup



## montie364 (Jul 28, 2007)

I need a manual or link to a site that has diagrams and schematics for the fuel system and wiring on a 1982 nissan 720 diesel pu. Haynes and chilton are both lacking


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Send me an E-mail at [email protected] with your specific needs and I may be able to help you out.


----------

